# Virus? (MCI command handling window)



## Eniman (26. April 2005)

Als ich gestern den Computer herunterfahren kam eine kleine Fehlermeldung...

Zum Glück habe ich schnell einen Screenshot gemacht...
http://www.bbtb.de/MCI.bmp

Ist das ein Virus?
Wenn ja, wie kann ich ihn beseitigen? (BitDefender, Ad-Aware haben keine Viren gefunden...)
Wenn nein, was ist es dann?!


----------



## MartianBuddy (26. April 2005)

Eniman am 26.04.2005 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ein Virus?


Glaub ich nicht!
Scheint ein Dienst zu sein:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die MCI Internet Dial Produkteditionen ermöglichen den professionellen Einstieg in das Internet über eine Wählverbindung. MCI Internet Dedicated ist der professionelle und zuverlässige Internet-Zugang per Festverbindung.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Schau mal bei laufendem Windos unter "Dinste" oder im "Taskmanager" nach, ob da irgendwas mit "MCI.xxx" erwähnt wird.


----------



## Eniman (26. April 2005)

MartianBuddy am 26.04.2005 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Eniman am 26.04.2005 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Taskmanager wird nichts mit MCI angezeigt...
Ich hatte die Fehlermeldung bis jetzt 2 Mal. Sie kommt auf jeden Fall unregelmässig.
Ich habe eigentlich noch nie so einen "Dienst"...
Ich muss mich auch nicht immer ins Internet extra einwählen...


----------



## MartianBuddy (26. April 2005)

Eniman am 26.04.2005 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Taskmanager wird nichts mit MCI angezeigt...
> Ich hatte die Fehlermeldung bis jetzt 2 Mal. Sie kommt auf jeden Fall unregelmässig.
> Ich habe eigentlich noch nie so einen "Dienst"...
> Ich muss mich auch nicht immer ins Internet extra einwählen...


Das Windows manchmal mit dem Beenden von "Diensten" (sprich Programmen), offenen Handels Probleme hat, deutet nicht auf irgendwelche Malware hin.

Hast Du auch unter "Systemsteuerung, Leistung und Wartung, Verwaltung, Dienste" nachgeschaut?

Bis jetzt deuten meine Recherchen nur darauf hin, dass es sich da um eine Software für den Internetzugang handelt.

Nachtrag
--------------

Es ist definitiv keine Malware.

Laut Microsoft: MCI = Microsoft Mail Gateway to MCI

Deutet eher auf ein Problem mit Outlook hin!


----------

